# OMG it's SO SQUEEEEEEEE!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was at holland park nursery purchasing a venus fly trap when I heard a comotion, they had caught a gecko. I offered to buy it, I've had them in the past but I need to relearn all that stuff, but they gave him to me. About 1.5 inches snout to vent length... SO adorable. I have little meal worms up for offer.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

very cool! got a specific ID on it or no? hard to tell from the picture!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

no id other than likely a house gecko. I took it to petsmart and Ashlee there took a look.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ccuuttteee!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I showed it to my husband, who basically growled. I said I would name it after his friend, richard, who used to torment the geckos that ran loose in his house with their cat.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*stray geckos*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/shropshire/7839992.stm


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am just having issue getting him the right sized food. I poked out a couple things from a planter. and I have a pair of crickets in a tub with soil. but hat'll tkae a couple weeks for anything to hatch from them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I feel relief. II got him a couple crickets most are too large, my shrimp will eat them, but a few are the right size and I saw him eat one eagerly.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Any ident?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From the pic it looks like it could be... Hemidactylus frenatus aka Common House Gecko if it is it is a juvie.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Definate juvie. Tiny little fellow. I named it richard, or Ich for short.


----------

